# crazy service light?



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

hey all. so my engine light came on telling me i needed to change my oil, so i did. following m.wong instructions, i tried to reset my oil light using the wire in pins 7 and 19, but to no avail. so i figured it must be something else, but when i took it to autozone, they said there were no codes. how do i get rid of this light? i know nothing is wrong, i just hate looking at it, it makes me feel like something is wrong. is there a sure-fire way to get rid of it? 

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

No luck with the service lights? It does take some timing. You could buy the reset tool which should be easier than the DIY method, but the wire method has always worked for me. 

On an older car like the E30, the service indicator batteries die causing the reset not to work. But on a 2000 E38 you shouldn't have a problem.

Accoding to the Puget Sound BMWCCA web site, this place will reset the light for CCA members for no charge... 
Bimmers Only Independent Service
Free set back of service interval lights. 
12724 Marine Drive, Marysville, WA 98271
(425) 259-3601


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

****e, i have to drive to marysville to get it switched off. hmmm...do you think i have to use a thicker guaged wire??


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm near Bothell. is that closer?


I hear you can do it with a paper clip, but I have never tried that.

With the ignition off, put a wire between pins 7 and 19. 
Turn the ignition to position 2, "run." 
(Do not start the engine.) 
After just a couple seconds, remove the jumper wire. 
(If you wait eight to ten seconds, it will do an Inspection reset.)


----------

